# Will you marry me?



## apsicle

Hi everyone! I just need your help on how you say this to your language. My friend is about to propose to her longtime gf and wishes to use different language.  

*Will you marry me?*

I really appreciate your time and effort.

Thanks, 
Aps


----------



## DearPrudence

French:
*"Veux-tu m'épouser ?"
**"Veux-tu devenir ma femme ?"* (literally: Do you want to become my wife?)



apsicle said:


> Hi everyone! I just need your help on how you say this to your language. My friend is about to propose to her longtime gf and wishes to use different language.


I'm not buying that, I'm sure he's proposing to several women at the same time


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Ще се омъжиш ли за мен(е)? - literally the same as in English.
Ще станеш ли моя жена? - Will you become my wife?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Vezmeš si mě? (lit. Will you take me?)


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish* _Vill du gifta dig med mig? -_ Want you marry yourself with me?



Orlin said:


> Bulgarian:
> Ще се омъжиш ли за мен(е)? - literally the same as in English.



Does Bulgarian have gender specific expressions? (Like Russian.)


----------



## silver frog

*Italian*: 
"Vuoi sposarmi?"  or "Mi vuoi sposare?"


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish*:

Benimle evlenir misin? -lit. Do you marry with I?


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

- _Menetkö kanssani naimisiin?_

Literally "do you go to marriage with me?"


----------



## Orlin

Tjahzi said:


> *Swedish* _Vill du gifta dig med mig? -_ Want you marry yourself with me?
> 
> 
> 
> Does Bulgarian have gender specific expressions? (Like Russian.)


Yes, Bulgarian uses gender-specific verbs for "to marry": for example, if a woman asks a man if he will marry her, she'll say "Ще се *ожениш* ли за мен(е)?", but it's rare because men are supposed to be the active side, and moreover it's contrary to the situation described in the thread.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Queres casar comigo? or Casas comigo? (using tu)
Quer casar comigo? or Casa comigo? (using você)


----------



## stupoh

In Indonesian:
_Maukah engkau menikah denganku?_


----------



## tyhryk

Man asks a woman in Ukrainian: "Ти вийдеш за мене заміж?" (Will you marry me?)

Woman sometimes can ask man: "Коли ми одружимось?" (When shall we marry?)


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian the established expression when proposing is "Marry me!" rather than "Will you marry me?"
Only from a man to a woman:
Выходи за меня замуж! /vykhodi za menya zamuj/ - marry me 
Ты выйдешь за меня замуж? /ty viydesh za menia zamuj/ - will you marry me? (not unusual, but less common)


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish:

¿Quieres casarte conmigo? (Do you want to marry me? [Do you want-to marry yourself-with me?])


----------



## Niyarine

Veux-tu m'épouser?
or 
هل تريدين ان تصيري زوجتي?
Literally:do you want to become my wife?


----------



## Hakro

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian the established expression when proposing is "Marry me!" rather than "Will you marry me?"
> Only from a man to a woman:
> Выходи за меня замуж! /vykhodi za menya zamuj/ - marry me


Is it imperative mood?


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes, it is.


----------



## bellatrix27

Hakro said:


> Is it imperative mood?



yes


----------



## apsicle

Thank you so much guys... I really aprreciate all your inputs.


----------



## francisgranada

Megházasodsz velem? - (general) "will you marry with me"
Megházasodunk? - (general) "shall we marry"
Összeházasodunk? - (general) "shall we marry together"

Elveszel feleségül? - (she asks him) "will you take me as wife"
Hozzám jösz feleségül? - (he asks her) "will you come to me as wife"
Férjhez mész hozzám? - (he asks her) "will go to me as to husband"

_In the colloquial speach, when the context is clear:_
Elveszük egymást? - "shall we take each other"
Elveszel? - "will you take me"
Hozzám jösz? - "will you come to me"


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> Megházasodsz velem? -> I have not heard it in this form in Hungarian, very strange - (general) "will you marry with me"
> Megházasodunk? -> is not a very natural sounding question, either... - (general) "shall we marry"
> Összeházasodunk? - (general) "shall we marry together" -> i.e. shall we get married?
> 
> Elveszel feleségül? - (she asks him) "will you take me as wife?"
> Hozzám jösz feleségül? - (he asks her) "will you come to me as wife"
> Férjhez mész hozzám?-> is not used in Hungarian like this as far as I know - (he asks her) "will go to me as to husband"
> Another possibility along these lines (but is not put very often):
> Leszel a férjem? - Will/Would you be my husband?
> 
> _In the colloquial speach, when the context is clear:_
> Elvesszük egymást? - "shall we take each other" I have never heard this possibility and it does not sound very natural to me...
> Elveszel? - "will you take me" -> i.e. Are you going to take me as your wife (or ... e.g. do I have to bang your head with a stick first/do I have to find another fool/etc.)?
> 
> Hozzám jössz? - "will you come to me" = will you marry me?
> (This has the advantage that the same question can be put to either gender.)


 
Finally, you have found the answer to the original question!


----------



## francisgranada

I agree with Zsanna, that not all the examples given by me sound natural in case of a "direct question", neverthless I think they are used, depending on the context. I've opend a thread about this on the Hungarian forum.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Just to comment on Francisgranada's Hungarian suggestions, these are the absolute bullet-proof ones in descending order of frequency (note spelling corrections as well):

*Hozzámjössz feleségül?* - (he asks her) "Will you come to me as wife?"
*Hozzámjössz?* - "Will you come to me?" / (One word! If spelled in two words it means "Are you coming to my house?")
*Elveszel feleségül?* - (she asks him) "Will you take me as wife?"
*Elveszel?* - "Will you take me (as wife)?"

This one is a bit more technical or less emotional:
*Összeházasodunk?* - (general) "Shall we get married?"

Have fun anyway!


----------



## nooij

I don't think the Dutch expression has been posted yet. In the Netherlands we say *"Wil je met me trouwen?"* - literally "Do you want to marry (with) me?"

I'm unsure if it is also said this way in Belgium, Surinam and/or the Netherlands Antilles.


----------



## Roy776

In german: Willst du mich heiraten? (Dost thou want to marry me?)


----------

